# Cameron Pass Update



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Pfft, you must be referring to the splitboard tracks that Ol RiverWrangler and myself laid down the face a couple weeks ago. :mrgreen: Are there any finer tracks than a split?!

Anyhow, that was the last time I was there. Been working in Estes for a couple weeks and they aint even had a trace in the Park. Heard Cameron sucked last weekend too, so ......

Surely someone who has been there recently will chime in with a little more to offer. 

Sounds like it's on the way though!


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

There was some strips of soft powdery snow that made it worth the hike. Felt good to rip some turns.........


----------

